# Colson 20" Motorbike



## sm2501 (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't nailed down the year yet, but here's  20" Colson that I just finished detailing. 

Anybody have any literature for it?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy Cow. Scott- that is one of the coolest things I have ever seen!


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 5, 2010)

Killer score Scott!  I love it.  I'll check my Colson lit.


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2010)

Scott, Nice bike! I just bought one of these right here off of your site. I will try and take some pictures of it and post them tomorrow. Mine has all original paint and tires. It's green with scallops and green rims. From what i've heard, not very many exist? We need to do a photo shoot with both of them side by side! email me with any info you get on production please?


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 6, 2010)

Too friggin cool! Some lil kid sure thought he was a big kid on that thing!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 6, 2010)

thats too cool, I find myself picking up more and more of the 20 inchers for my kids


----------



## JOEL (Aug 6, 2010)

That's great Scott !!! Love the accessories !!! 

I would guess 35-7 range. The fork style and the striping fall in there. Is there a serial number? The 20" size is definitely listed in the 36 lit, haven't looked any further.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 7, 2010)

I never noticed the line listing for the 20" wheel double bar bikes in the '36 Colson catalog. I'll check the serial number. 

These small bikes are just so cool. Currently working on this 12" Emblem built Pierce-





I need wheels and tires, or rims and tires, 12" with 18 spokes.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow!!!

I'm looking at John P's book, page 30.


----------

